# Avengers- Infinity War: Das Ende von Captain America und Iron-Man?



## Kira345 (7. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers- Infinity War: Das Ende von Captain America und Iron-Man?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers- Infinity War: Das Ende von Captain America und Iron-Man?*


----------



## Frullo (7. April 2017)

Ganz ehrlich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 interessiert's?

Superhelden locken mich längst nicht mehr ins Kino - vielleicht bis auf Deadpool - und Dr. Strange (aber auch nur weil Cumberbatch dabei ist). Die restlichen werden höchstens mal im Fernsehen geschaut...


----------



## Odin333 (7. April 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, was soll man dazu sagen... mich locken Frauenfilme à la 50 shades oder sex + the city nicht ins Kino...

Aber das wird Mr. Wayne genauso wenig interessieren...


----------



## Frullo (7. April 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Tja, was soll man dazu sagen... mich locken Frauenfilme à la 50 shades oder sex + the city nicht ins Kino...
> 
> Aber das wird Mr. Wayne genauso wenig interessieren...



Joah, mit Superhelden sind wir wohl eher näher an "Männerthemen" als bei 50 shades of sex and the city


----------



## Marvelfan1411 (16. Juli 2017)

Ich bin großer fan der marvel filme aber besonders von captain america und iron man! Wenn die beiden schauspieler gehen würden wäre das alles einfach nicht mehr das selbe! Für mich passen die scvauspieler einfach perfekt zu den rollen! Schlimmer wäre aber noch wenn die Macher sich dazu entscheiden diese beiden figuren im 4ten avengers teil sterben zu lassen! Dann würden diese filme mich nicht mehr ins kino locken, denn immerhin wären meine beiden größten helden nicht mehr dabei!


----------

